# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  قوات الاحتلال تقتحم الحرم الشريف

## أمجاد الشموخ

قوات الاحتلال تقتحم الحرم الشريف


*  اصيب 39 مصليا بجراح والاختناق نتيجة الاعتداء عليهم بالضرب  واطلاق الشرطة الاسرائيلية لقنابل الغاز في داخل المسجد الاقصى بعد اداء  صلاة الجمعة.

وعلم مراسل "معا" في القدس من مصادر في الهلال الأحمر  بأن طواقمه أسعفت نحو خمسة وثلاثين، إصابة بالاختناق بالغاز الذي أطلقته  الشرطة الاسرائيلية على المصلين المتواجدين داخل المسجد القبلي المسقوف،  بالإضافة إلى أربعة مصابين جراء الاعتداء عليهم بالضرب من قبل أفراد الشرطة  بالهراوات وأعقاب البنادق تم تحويلهم لتلقي العلاج إلى مستشفى المقاصد.

وأفاد  مراسلنا بأن مواجهات تدور في هذه الأثناء بين عدد من المواطنين وقوات  الشرطة الإسرائيلية في بلدات الطور والعيسوية فيما يسود الهدوء البلدة  القديمة ومحيط المسجد الأقصى الذي شهد مواجهات عقب صلاة الجمعة.

وادعت  الناطقة بلسان الشرطة للاعلام العربي لوبا السمري انه مع الانتهاء من صلاة  الجمعة اليوم في الحرم الشريف وبداية تفرق ومغادرة المصلين، قام مئات من  الشبان برشق الحجارة اتجاة باب المغاربة، مما دفع قوات الشرطة الاسرائيلية  الى اقتحام الساحات والقيام بتفريق المصلين مشيرة الى عدم وقوع اصابات.

واضافت  الناطقة باسم الشرطة في بيان وصل "معا"، ان الشرطة الاسرائيلية دخلت  الساحات لتفرقة مئات المصليين ممن وصفتهم بـ راشقي الحجارة، مشيرة انة تم  استعمال قنابل الصوت والضجيج فقط بعمليات التفريق.

واكدت انه تم اعتقال اربعة شبان باحداث الحرم، مشيرة إلى اصابة احد عشرة شرطيا وتم علاجهم بالمكان. عقب صلاة الجمعة،


كما وتم اعتقال شاب في حي العيسوية بالقدس بتهمة رشق حجارة اتجاة قوات الشرطة وما يسمى بـ حرس الحدود.

ومن  ناحية اخرى قامت قوات الشرطة الاسرائيلية باعتقال خمسة مشتبهين اخرين في  الحرم الشريف لتكون حصيلة اجمالي عدد المعتقلين حتى هذة الساعة إلى عشرة  معتقلين مع التنوية على انة من المتوقع تنفيذ اعتقالات اخرى.


وقالت  "مؤسسة الأقصى للوقف والتراث" في بيان لها اليوم صلاة الجمعة بأن نحو  اربعين فلسطينياً اصيبوا بجروح وبحالات اختناق ، خلال اقتحام قوات الاحتلال  للمسجد الاقصى، بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة، حيث اعتدت قوات الاحتلال على  المصلين بالهراوات والقنابل الصوتية والقنابل السامة والمسيّلة للدموع ،  كما واصيب عدد من الصحفيين في ازقة البلدة القديمة بالقدس لدى تغطيتهم  للاحداث.

فيما قالت "مؤسسة الاقصى" ان الهدوء الحذر هو سيد الموقف  الآن في المسجد الاقصى( الساعة 17:00) ، حيث خرجت قوات الاحتلال الى خارج  المسجد الاقصى ، وتمركزت في مواقع قريبة منه ، هذا واعتقلت قوات الاحتلال  اربع مصلين داخل الاقصى، خلال الأحداث إلا ان مصادر في شرطة الاحتلال قالت  ان مزيداً من الاعتقالات ستنفذ خلال الساعات القريبة.

وقال مصلون إن  طائرة مروحية إسرائيلية حلقت في أجواء المسجد الأقصى، فيما شهدت منطقة باب  حطة بالبلدة القديمة من القدس، وفي حي رأس العامود القريب من المسجد  الأقصى مواجهات.

ومنذ الصباح، انتشر المئات من عقوات الاحتلال في  محيط المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وحول المنطقة إلى ثكنة عسكرية، ووضع العراقيل  أمام الشبان المتوجهين للمسجد الأقصى المبارك لأداء صلاة الجمعة.

من  جهته قال الباحث المختص في شئون الأسرى رياض الأشقر إن قوات الاحتلال  اعتقلت اليوم الجمعة ما يزيد عن 20 فلسطينياً من مختلف الأعمار من محيط  المسجد الأقصى،خلال مواجهات مع قوات الاحتلال.

الاشقر: أكثر من 30 معتقلاً من الخليل ومحيط المسجد الأقصى

من  جانبه، أكد رياض الأشقر الباحث المختص في شؤون الأسرى ان قوات الاحتلال  اعتقلت اليوم الجمعة ما يزيد عن 30 مواطناً فلسطينياً من مختلف الأعمار من  محيط المسجد الأقصى، ومن مدينة الخليل بعد مواجهات مع قوات الاحتلال.

وأوضح  الأشقر في تصريح وصل "معا" ان الاحتلال اعتقل ما يقارب من 20 مواطناً بعد  تصديهم للقوات الخاصة والشرطة الإسرائيلية التي حاولت اقتحام المسجد الأقصى  بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة مما ادى إلى وقوع مواجهات بين الاحتلال والمواطنين  قام على إثرها جنود الاحتلال بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع وقنابل الصوت،  والاعتداء على المصلين بالضرب بالهراوات، وقام بحملة اعتقالات في صفوف  المصلين والمرابطين في المسجد الأقصى، حيث تم تحويلهم إلى مركز تحقيق  وتوقيف المسكوبية لاستكمال إجراءات التحقيق معهم، بينهم عدد من الاطفال  وكبار السن.

وبين الأشقر بان الاحتلال اعتقل كذلك 10 مواطنين آخرين  كانوا يشاركون فى المسيرة السلمية التي خرجت من الخليل للمطالبة بفتح شارع  الشهداء في المدينة ، والمغلق بقرار عسكري منذ عام 1994، وذلك في أعقاب  مجزرة الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ، وذلك بعد ان تصدى الاحتلال للمسيرة وأطلق  تجاهها الغاز المسيل للدموع وخراطيم المياه العادمة ، وقام باعتقال عدد  منهم من بنيهم متضامنين أجانب.

وناشد الأشقر المنظمات الأممية بالضغط على الاحتلال لوقف حملات الاعتقال المستمرة والعشوائي.

وكانت  قد اندلعت مواجهات بين المصلين وقوات الاحتلال ظهر اليوم الجمعة، عقب  انتهاء صلاة الجمعة في الحرم القدسي الشريف اسفرت عن اصابات بالاختناق  بالغاز في صفوف المصلين.

وقال شهود عيان إن المواجهات تشهد القاء  حجارة من قبل الشبان على الجنود فيما يرد الجنود المرابطون على بوابات  الحرم باطلاق قنابل الغاز وقنابل الصوت.

وقالت مؤسسة الأقصى للوقف  والتراث في بيان وصل "معا"، بأن قوات كبيرة من جيش الاحتلال قامت باقتحام  المسجد الاقصى المبارك بعد الانتهاء من صلاة الجمعة مباشرة، وقامت  بالإعتداء على المصلين بالهراوات، والقنابل الصوتية والمسيّلة للدموع مما  ادى الى وقوع عدد من الاصابات، أغلبها حالات اختناق، هذا وتغلق قوات  الاحتلال أبواب الجامع القبلي المسقوف، وأغلب ابواب المسجد الاقصى المبارك.

وبحسب  شهود عيان تواجدوا في المسجد الاقصى قالوا لـ " مؤسسة الأقصى" بأن عدداً  من القوات الخاصة اقتحموا سقف الجامع القبلي المسقوف، وتمركزا هناك، وهذا  المرة الاولى التي تتم مثل هذه العملية، هذا وما زالت قوات الاحتلال تلاحق  المصلين داخل ساحات المسجد الاقصى المبارك.

من جهتها نددت "مؤسسة  الاقصى" بهذه الجريمة الاسرائيلية، وقالت: "ان ما حدث اليوم في المسجد  الاقصى يؤكد ما حذرنا منه تكرارا ومرارا بأن الاحتلال يخطط لتصعيد  اعتداءاته على المسجد الاقصى، الأمر الذي يستدعي تحركا اسلاميا عربيا  فلسطينيا لإنقاذ المسجد الاقصى".

الجدير بالذكر ان الالاف أموا  اليوم صلاة الجمعة، ويأتي ذلك في اعقاب حالة التوتر المسيطرة في القدس عقب  تهديد متطرفين يهود باقتحام المسجد الاقصى واقامة الهيكل "المزعوم".

هذا  وشددت سلطات الاحتلال اليوم الجمعة، إجراءاتها العسكرية والأمنية في مدينة  القدس ومحيط المسجد الأقصى المبارك وحولت المدينة وبلدتها القديمة الى ما  يشبه الثكنة العسكرية.

وتشهد ساحات الأقصى المبارك تجمعات حاشدة  بالمصلين من مدينة القدس وضواحيها وأحيائها وبلداتها بالإضافة إلى المصلين  الوافدين من مختلف التجمعات السكانية داخل أراضي عام 48.


حماس تحمل الاحتلال مسؤولية تداعيات الاعتداء على الأقصى

من  ناحيته، حمل فوزي برهوم المتحدث باسم حركة حماس اليوم الجمعة الاحتلال  الإسرائيلي المسؤولية الكاملة عن تداعيات استمرار العدوان على مدينة القدس  والأقصى وشعبنا الفلسطيني.

وقال برهوم في حديث "معا" تعقيبا على  الأحداث بالقدس: "إن هذا عدوان خطير يستهدف فرض سيادة اسرائيلية كاملة على  القدس والأقصى تمهيدا لإقامة الهيكل المزعوم".

وطالب المتحدث باسم  حماس بأكبر حالة استنهاض فلسطيني وعربي وإسلامي لوقف العدوان وإنقاذ مدينة  القدس من التهويد والتدمير، وقال: "لابد من الإسراع في توحيد الصف الداخلي  الفلسطينية للتفرغ لما يجري من اعتداءات إسرائيلية بالأقصى".

ادان العدوان على الاقصى والمصلين فيه

من  جانبه، اكد النائب الدكتور مصطفى البرغوثي الامين العام لحركة المبادرة  الوطنية الفلسطينية ان ما قامت به قوات الاحتلال من عدوان ضد المسجد الاقصى  المبارك والمصلين فيه هو على جبين الحكومة الاسرائيلية يستدعي موقفا دوليا  حازما عبر فرض المقاطعة والعقوبات عليها ووقف التعامل معها وكانها فوق  القانون.

وقال البرغوثي ان اقتحام المسجد الاقصى والاعتداء على  المصلين بالهراوات وباطلاق الرصاص وقنابل الصوت والغاز هو استفزاز لمشاعر  شعبنا وتاجيج للاوضاع يستدعي تصعيد المقاومة الشعبية لوقف انتهاكات  الاحتلال لا سيما في القدس التي تتعرض لعمليات تهويد ممنهجة.

وندد  النائب مصطفى البرغوثي بهذه الجريمة الاسرائيلية والاعتداءات المتكررة على  المسجد الاقصى الذي يتعرض للتهويد والمساس من قبل الاحتلال والمتطرفين  اليهود.

*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
هاي هي حالة المقدسات الاسلامية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. ربي ينصر كل المظلومين*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شو بده يطلع من اليهود؟
خليهم يستفزوهم بلكي صارت انتفاضة جديدة .. الجنة اشتاقت للمزيد من الشهداء ..

الله يفرّجها عليهم ويخلصنا من بني يهود ..
*

----------


## بسمه

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيـل ... يارب فرجك ورحمتك ..

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيـل .. الله يكون معكم

----------

